# Video y 3dfx

## dioskecho

Hola Gente, mi problema es que instale el Gnome y cuando pongo startx me tira este error en el log: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> XFree86 Version 4.2.1 / X Window System
> 
> (protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)
> ...

 

de que es el problema?

Se que es de la 3dfx (tdfx), pero no se que hacer

----------

## tirantloblanc

Intenta especificarle en la sección device que use el primer PCI/AGP:

```

BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

```

----------

## dioskecho

Gracias tirantloblanc.

Lo probe y anduvo, el problema que yo ponia eso, pero no en donde se especifica la placa.

----------

